# Grappling Camps?



## mongeese (Apr 1, 2003)

Does anyone know about any Brazilian or Gracie Jiu-Jitsu Camps in the US? Anything with a few days training. Or, How about grappling camps in general?

Ed


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2003)

I've never heard of multi-day BJJ camps in the States. My BJJ instructor goes to Brazil for several weeks each year to train.


----------



## twinkletoes (May 26, 2003)

Roy Harris has an intensive 5-day Apprentice Grappling Instructor Camp.  His stuff is mostly BJJ (he's a 2nd degree black under Joe Moreira), but as he is a JKD man at heart, it also includes lots of other things too.  The next one in the USA is scheduled for spring '04.  It requires at least a year of grappling experience.

www.royharris.com

~Chris


----------



## JDenz (Jun 8, 2003)

Team quest is having seminor soon.


----------

